
New bullet train in China opening in December - umedzacharia
http://freeasiamedia.org/2016/11/23/new-bullet-train-in-china-opening-in-december/
======
melling
The list in the article is shortened. There are 20 countries with more hsr
than the US:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_high-
speed_railway_l...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_high-
speed_railway_lines)

High-speed rail. (km)

China: 19,000

Japan: 2,664

France: 2,036

Turkey: 1,420

UK: 1,377

Russia: 645

US: 28

The new line discussed in the article would cross half the United States.

~~~
flukus
> US: 28

WTF? Is high speed rail even important for 28km? I hope it's at least a
contiguous 28km?

~~~
melling
It's part of the Amtrak Acela line. It only qualifies as high-speed in a few
spots.

